

Marissa Mayer's Secret Plan for Tumblr Revealed: Make It YouTube - foobarqux
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayers-secret-plan-for-tumblr-2014-10

======
georgeecollins
This is a really good idea for Yahoo. I hope that it succeeds so that YouTube
isn't too powerful.

